
The Early Stage Slump - kjhughes
http://avc.com/2017/12/the-early-stage-slump/
======
fourstar
> The trick is to get into these sectors before the money shows up and get out
> when it does. And then get back in after it leaves. And not get burned along
> the way.

Some real obvious advice over there.

Downvote me all you want. If this guy wanted to actually provide value, he'd
have written this over a year ago (when the slowdown was actually happening),
instead of trying to be Paul Revere.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the site guidelines by being a snarky dismissal and by
downvote-baiting. We don't want either of those things—especially not the
snarky dimissals.

Please up your game if you want to keep commenting here.

~~~
fourstar
Uh, what? Literally all of this has been obvious if you've had your eyes and
ears open within the past year in the valley.

In regards to what you claim is "downvote-baiting", I edited my initial
response once I saw that I'd been downvoted (check the `updated_at` field).

But to please you, Master Dang, I'll make sure my responses are more P.C.

~~~
dang
If you'll read the guidelines, you'll see that it doesn't matter when you
added the bit about downvotes. Nor does it matter if the snarky dismissal was
obvious; they usually are.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Please just use the site as intended—that means for intellectual curiosity and
thoughtful conversation. I realize it's a bit of a context switch to suspend
the habits we've all developed elsewhere on the internet, but it's necessary
here, or else this place won't survive.

